# Questions About Trumark Bands



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

I got my "Bat" slingshot from Trumark today and really like the tapered red powerbands that came on this thing...much easier for me to pull back than the Daisy yellow tubes. Are the different Trumark bands (normal pull, heavy pull, tapered, etc) interchangeable among the different slingshot models that they have, and can the Trumark bands also be used as a replacement on a Daisy slingshots?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes they can Sheila! Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Yes they can Sheila! Flatband


There you have it, this is coming from the the man that has every slingshot ever made

LGD


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweet...guess I'll save the replacement Daisy bands for the slingshot the "others" will use around here and get myself some more Trumarks!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Those tubes are the best. Lots of power. Easy draw. I have used them a lot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

daisy yellow tubes are the suck !


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Imperial said:


> daisy yellow tubes are the suck !


I have to agree with this. I used the untapered Trumark tubes and they were very nice. The only thing I have used the Diasy bands for were as a quick replacement for a pouch.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

the rr1 tubes amber i pop the pins and pouch out and attach smaller singlecup pouch for more speed


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Imperial said:


> daisy yellow tubes are the suck !










That seems to be the ongoing theme in here from what I've seen!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sheila said:


> daisy yellow tubes are the suck !










That seems to be the ongoing theme in here from what I've seen! 
[/quote]

To be fair, the Daisy tubes are rather short which leads me to believe they were not intended for an adult draw length. So I'll change my statement to: For my draw length, Daisy tubes suck. For my daughter, they are fine and last quite a while.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

bill hays on you tube was getting over 200 fps on a set of daisys tubes


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

I do get really good velocity from the Daisy tubes on my P51, but I think I'll save those shorter tubes for my Bat since the Trumark tapered bands that came on it are a little too long for me to get a really solid hit with.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

I shorten my RRTS and change the pouch (the pouch change is not essential, just my preference).
If you shorten from the pouch end, they are harder to pull, if from the fork end, they are harder to pull, but its not as noticeable.

Try taking an inch off the fork end and then keep taking off half inch increments until you hit the right feel for you. They are easy to cut with sharp scissors.

I trim about 2 inches off the overall length for me - taking from pouch and fork ends plus taking into account tying on the pouch and securing to the forks. They are still easy to pull, put deliver a lot of punch.

HTH


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

peakshooter said:


> I shorten my RRTS and change the pouch (the pouch change is not essential, just my preference).
> If you shorten from the pouch end, they are harder to pull, if from the fork end, they are harder to pull, but its not as noticeable.
> 
> Try taking an inch off the fork end and then keep taking off half inch increments until you hit the right feel for you. They are easy to cut with sharp scissors.
> ...


on one of my wire frame slingshots , i just pushed the tubes in about an inch and a half more than usual .


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Imperial said:


> on one of my wire frame slingshots , i just pushed the tubes in about an inch and a half more than usual .


That's actually what I ended up doing...and since the frame is adjustable on the P51, I also slid the forks forward and now it's sized perfectly.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

peakshooter said:


> I shorten my RRTS and change the pouch (the pouch change is not essential, just my preference).
> If you shorten from the pouch end, they are harder to pull, if from the fork end, they are harder to pull, but its not as noticeable.
> 
> Try taking an inch off the fork end and then keep taking off half inch increments until you hit the right feel for you. They are easy to cut with sharp scissors.
> ...


I did think of that but first tried putting the tubes further on the forks...was too afraid of cutting off too much


----------

